# reel repair



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

i have an older diawa gs1655t. although this is not an exceptionally quality reel, it has quite a bit of personnal signifagance. first flounder, striper, drum, blue, 8 lb largemouth, 27 inch rainbow, native brookies, etc. this past fall season put quite a hurting on my baby, and i'd like to get her ready for the new season. this beauty is pushing 15 yrs old and since i got her when i was about ten, i no longer have the diagrams. also the diawa internet site does not list this model. stripped gears and a broken anti reverse are the main dilemmas. does anyone know of any local technicians who repair older reels? do you have experience with them? are they reliable? i could ship it to the shop i grew up supporting in pennsylvania, but would rather start a new relationship locally that i can utilize in the future. any and all help is greatly appreciated. please let some warmer weather arrive soon.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey Sand -

Try Princess Anne Distributors on Virginia Beach Blvd., about 3-4 blocks from the ocean front. Call them first before making the drive, though, to see if they can fix your reel. Phone # - 757-428-1000.

They've done me well.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If is is an older reel parts might be hard to come by. Local tackle shops can repiar your reel but it may take a while to be able to get the parts. If you want the parts any quicker than a repir shop can get your reel repaired. What I would do is to email daiwa for the parts that you need and see if they still have them, then may be you can repair your own reel its not hard to do.


Rick


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

Bass Pro Shop claims they have the largest reel parts supply and can fix and reel. So if all else fail then you can call them at 1-800-Bass-Pro.

SPG


----------

